# Presario CQ61 black screen



## princethorpe (Apr 11, 2012)

My son has a preaserio CQ61 310SA . On turn on leds flash near home and caps lock flash, Power light comes on, fans come on cd searches if one inserted. HDD doesnt appear to fire up. The screen remains black. Ive tried a hard reset several times no good. I've tried booting with mains no battery or battery no AC. As an aside if the mains is plugged in without the battery the mains led on the front of the laptop remains dim. The led lights if battery fitted and AC connected. (may be a red herring). I cant access the bios with f10. I've tried connecting an external screen this fails to display. Ive tried removing the HDD. No change. Removing alternate ram chips. The flashes seem to be in pairs flash 2 . sec gap flash 4 sec gap. Google postings point to a corrupt bios. How can I flash the bios? The DVD drive appears to be reading but the process would need to be automatic as i have no visability. USB is an option but as you will appreciate I will have to do this blind. Any other suggestions appreciated...

PS There hasnt been any new software or hardware fitted.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

If it point to BIOS try to remove charger, battery and small internal coin battery for a couple of hours, then push power button still without batteries, after, re-seat everything and try again.


----------



## princethorpe (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi tried your suggestion left the laptop for 4 hours. Still starts or doesnt start the same


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

So you are receiving 6 flashes?

From what I can find about your model according to HP this is a BIOS authentication failure Try the method below .


----------



## princethorpe (Apr 11, 2012)

sorry for the delay responding. Tried the arrows thing but doesnt seem to have made any difference.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I had a CQ61 a couple years ago but can't remember which bios brand they use. However this threads might help.
Bios Recovery Procedures
Bios Mods -The Best BIOS Update and Modification Source: BIOS Recovery

Good luck.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try removing the memory and hard drive and booting the laptop. Do you get the same LED error code? Try starting with one at a time to see if changes.


----------



## princethorpe (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Makinu1der2. Thanks for your response. Tried your suggestion rsults are:No mem of HDD 1 sec flashing and beeping sound. I tried with HDD. 1 sec flashing and beeping. each memchip at a time no HDD. 1 sec flashing no beeping.mem and HDD restored flash 1 sec pause flash 3 sec pause repeat.


----------



## princethorpe (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Learn2day, Thanks for your response I'll check the link out. But will need to find which BIOS compaq use.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

According to this, it's an Insyde BIOS. Read carefully the thread, it's the same laptop, and the problem similar to yours.
compaq presario cq61 -310sa Laptop Blank screen keyboard giving off Blink Code???


> Compaq bios is sp48895.exe
> Once Extracted with winrar I see InsydeFlashx64.exe.


----------



## princethorpe (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Learn2day, Seems to be the same problem tried flashing from the USB but had the same result. I suspect the answer is going to be change the bios chip. Have to stop every so often as I seem to be going round and around in circles on the web. I'll update any progress Thanks again


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

But you actually tried these procedures?
Compaq Presario CQ61-100 Notebook PC series -  HP Notebook PCs - Restoring the BIOS - c02693833 - HP Business Support Center


----------



## princethorpe (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Learn2day, Tried both suggested solutions neither worked. Just to clarify I'm doing it right with the 2nd method. I copied the bois with winflash from the HP site to a USB stick Inserted this. Turned the power on whilst holding down Windows key and B. I kept the keys held down After 10-15 secs USB activates flashes data xfer stops 2 secs the flashes further data xfer 2 beeps laptop turns off. Just checked flash code now leds flash on 2secs off on the repeat. Which is different i think. Head spinning a bit going round and round in circles


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Repeat procedure. According to this (scroll down), 2 blinks is BIOS corruption failure.
HP Notebook PCs - Troubleshooting LED Blink Codes or Beep Codes During Startup or Boot - c01732674 - HP Business Support Center

2 beeps is confusing, because there are a few combinations, but 2 short beeps points to RAM.
HP and Compaq Desktop PCs - BIOS Beep Codes - bph07107 - HP Business Support Center

Here's some more helpful links loaded with information.
Compaq Presario CQ61-300 Notebook PC series*-* Troubleshoot a problem - HP Business Support Center
Compaq Presario CQ61-300 Notebook PC series*-* Error conditions (performance, beeps, etc.) - HP Business Support Center


----------



## princethorpe (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry for confusion Beeps only occurred when flashing bios from USB before laptop shut down . Present state is black screen steady on off single flash of leds. which is different from original pattern. I 'll check out the links. Thanks for the help


----------



## princethorpe (Apr 11, 2012)

Just to confuse further I left the laptop powered up whilst checking links flash pattern has returned to previous on off (1 sec) on off (3sec0 repeat. Rading bios update on HP site the update was specifically to cure black screen. so correct me if wrong there are 2 possabilities. :
1. Load method I'm using wrong.
2. Bios chip stuffed.

Thanks again


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Dude, read the links provided. 
Single blink points to faulty CPU. But best thing to do is reading and analyzing yourself. It's easy for me to make an error, when i don't see for myself what's happening.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry missed your previous post. If it beeps on bios procedure should be updating correctly. Try and check if anything from those links fits, if not, my best guess is a fried GPU.


----------



## princethorpe (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Learn2day, Sorry for so long between updates. looked on Ebay processor £14 Bios chip £10 For £30 worth giving it a go. At worst I can relist to get my money back. Thanks for all your help


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I said GPU, not CPU, doubt very much it's a CPU problem. *BIOS chip are soldered onboard!* Also, you won't get your money back from ebay in a working item..
Unless you know what you're doing i wouldn't recommend that purchase.


----------



## princethorpe (Apr 11, 2012)

I know bios soldered. i wasnt thinking of a refund but selling on obviously not bios chip. i've changed one before fiddly but do-able. GPU?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh ok, i wasn't sure you'd be capable of soldering it. GPU - graphics processing unit.

If you're able on that, try a GPU reflow before all that. It won't cost you anything but time..
Re: hp dv6000 won't complete start up - HP Support Forum


----------



## enzof60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,
Any luck with this problem, i am have same problem with my cq61 310sa as well, i have black screen as well on startup with the capslock and numlock lights blinking twice then pause on loop, tryed bios flashing with usb key but no luck, i have correct bios file and renamed as per other links on the web, i am starting to think its pionting to gpu as it was left turned on and has a dodgy fine which when i striped down was full of dust and dirt so i think the gpu overheated and needs reflow, Does this sound possible before i try it ? thanks for any help in avdance.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

According to support page 2 blinks are corrupted bios.
Computer Does Not Start and Emits an LED or Beep Code Compaq Presario CQ61-310SA Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Try a bios recover/restore instead of updating.
Restoring the BIOS Compaq Presario CQ61-310SA Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## enzof60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for ur help but i have been there and tryed all of that and it dosent smeen to help my problem tryed to flash bios but nothing happens, tryed all the different file renaming methods and no luck, maybe i have not named it right but it does try to read hdd , and then reads usb, if i put nothing on the usb key the computer will just shutdown and restart itself, and if i put the renamed bios files on it, it will stay running and not shutdown, so i think the right file name is on it but the cumputer itself cant get to the next stage and install it because its a different problem stopping it from doing so.....my guess the gpu maybe, also i notice a amd southbridge chip located near the bios chip wonder if that is problem has no heatsink on it so it probly does not get hot enough to melt its connects ,what do u think?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

If you're inclined to GPU, give it a go. Use the link i provided earlier in how to do it with a $15 heat gun and a stack of coins. This method has been very effective for me in some laptops, but others only got there with reballing (remove and re-solder chip with new solder balls). Good luck.


----------



## enzof60 (Jul 28, 2012)

know any place were i could get a cheap reballing kit from was looking online and found some kits for around $350 in china (reballing solder ,fulx paste, stencils 184pcs, and station). Is that good price or could i get cheaper.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

You're deflecting from the issue in hand. Focus on your laptop repair, my advices are on that, not station shopping.


----------

